# Changing home button to mute



## Austin (Jul 4, 2012)

Hey guys, quick question. Before on AOKP I changed my home button to the camera button, but is there a way to make it a mute/unmute?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

This would actually be kind of useful when listening to music.. But only when listening to music..


----------



## Austin (Jul 4, 2012)

blaineevans said:


> This would actually be kind of useful when listening to music.. But only when listening to music..


I need to mute mine for school, so if I don't use it I'd rather have a mute function.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 19, 2012)

The closest answers I know of will re-assign it to a shortcut to your "Sound" settings

1) Using a custom launcher (like Apex), you can reassign the home key under "Apex Settings/Behavior"

2) Home2Shortcut app available in the Play Store


----------

